# How do you make your french fries?



## corazon (Jul 19, 2006)

I make my fries like my mom taught me. Peeled russets, slice them up and make sure the oil is very hot. Don't crowd the pan. That's that.

We go to this great place that we get halibut & chips. I think they use small yukon golds. They leave the skin on and cut them in wedges. They are soo good!

How do you make yours? Do you double fry? Do you microwave the potatoes first to get excess water out? Do you have a fancy deep fryer or do it on the stove? What kind of potatoes? What do you season with? I've heard of throwing garlic cloves & rosemary in the oil to give flavor. I want all the details. Waffle fries?


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 19, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> I make my fries like my mom taught me. Peeled russets, slice them up and make sure the oil is very hot. Don't crowd the pan. That's that.
> 
> We go to this great place that we get halibut & chips. I think they use small yukon golds. They leave the skin on and cut them in wedges. They are soo good!
> 
> How do you make yours? Do you double fry? Do you microwave the potatoes first to get excess water out first? Do you have a fancy deep fryer or do it on the stove? What kind of potatoes? What do you season with? I've heard of throwing garlic cloves & rosemary in the oil to give flavor. I want all the details. Waffle fries?


Cut into 1/4" pieces.
Soak in cold water for a couple three hours.
Dry thoroughly in towel.
Fry at 325 for for maybe 6 or 7 minutes.
Drain and cool.
Fry at 370 til golden brown... maybe 4 or 5 minutes.

This is from memory.  Don't let the taters brown in the first fry.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't make chips (fries) very often - but when I do, I use a large variety like Pentland or King Edward.  I peel, run cold water over them to remove excess starch.  Then I pat dry. I have a chip pan with a basket, in which I double fry the chips.  They turn out nice and crispy on the outside, with meltingly soft potato centres...

Great for a traditional fish n chips night!


----------



## Sabrine (Jul 19, 2006)

I double fry potatoes . It is the way fries are done here in Belgium. By the way fries are NOT french but belgian 

The first fry, the oil must not too hot, it is just to cook the potatoes. 2nd is very hot and very quick it is just to reheat the fries and give them a nice golden brown.

Nowdays, people use oil or a vegetable fat that melts when it is hot. But in the past, they used beef fat wich is not very healthy maybe, but gives a great taste to the fries. They didn't eat fries every day too so it was not biggie to use beef fat 

The potatoes variety is important too. The best ones are what we call here "bintje" It is a sort of potato that doesn't contain to much water. 

Personnally, I don't like much fries, I prefer roasted potatoes . I cut them in wedges  coat  in a garlic, spice and herb mixture with a very little amount of oil ,layer them on a plate and cook them in a very hot oven.

I also have heard about people that flavors oil with herbs and garlic but never tried . Well Corazon it does exist  potato waffles very good looking to serve with a nice peace of meat and very tasty


----------



## corazon (Jul 19, 2006)

I think I'm gonna have to make some for this weeks "cheat meal."  Though now I have so many delicious options.  lol


----------



## Aurora (Jul 19, 2006)

In my restaurant we use russet potatoes and always blanche the fries at 350 degrees Fahrenheit for 2 to 3 minutes before the final fry at 375 degrees. There is no rule about the time for blanching because the potatoes, even of the same variety, will vary in moisture content. The blanching time will also vary with the size of your fry cut. You can tell when the fries are properly blanched if you take a single fry and compress it with a single finger using moderate pressure. If the fry squishes it's over blanched. If it takes excessive pressure to break it then its under blanched. If it takes moderate pressure and breaks rather than crushes then it's just right.

Refry the blanched fries at 375 degrees Fahrenheit until crisp and golden brown.


----------



## auntdot (Jul 20, 2006)

Essentially use the recipe of skilletlicker, but like them cut thicker than 1/4 inch.

And generally us starchy potatoes, like russets.

Although yesterday we had some great sweet potato fries at a local restaurant, gotta give that a try. They were about 1/4 inch.

Have cooked them as a kid (12 years old) in a pot but today we have a simple fryer.

Much prefer homemade to those we get in most restaurants.

And since we rarely make them, dietary stuff, rats, usually just have them at home.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm not happy unless my fried potatoes are CHIPS. They have to be at least 1/2 " thick and at least 3 inches long. I cut them, drop them in cold water, then drain them, dry on tea towels, and then plunge them, kicking and screaming, into hot oil at about 350 - 375º - I know when the oil is ready because you drop in a little bit of potato, and it covers in bubbles, then rises to the surface!

Salt and vinegar on mine. 
Or a fresh chilpotle mayonnaise.
Or slathered in HP Sauce. 

(THERE! I've given it away!)


----------



## middie (Jul 20, 2006)

I use russetts. Slice them and lay them on paper towels to draw out the extra water. I fry them in a deep fryer with peanut oil.


----------



## kleenex (Jul 20, 2006)

I waffle cut my fries first then put them in the hot oil.


----------



## Dove (Jul 20, 2006)

Sweet Potato chip are wonderful !!
Marge~Dove


----------



## erinmself (Jul 22, 2006)

how do you waffle-cut fries?


----------



## mudbug (Jul 22, 2006)

erin, you need a mandoline, I think, for the waffle cut.  Nobody I know is that good with just a knife.

middie - I'm with you on the peanut oil.  The best.


----------



## Shaheen (Dec 29, 2006)

I found a zig zag edged cutter that make the fries look fancy. I first par boil the potatoes, then dry them on a towel and fry them in hot oil. They are wonderfully crisp on the outside. Our potatoes here are not differentiated into categories I use whatever is available.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 29, 2006)

I use russets.  Peel and cut into 3/8" to 1/2" pieces.  Soak in cold water for at least 20 minutes to remove surface starch.  Dry completely!  Fry at 325F until the fries are limp.  This cooks the interior of the fry thoroughly.  Then remove from the fryer and allow to return to room temperature.  Increase the heat to 375F-400F and fry a second time to crisp and color the experior.

I use a deep fryer and corn oil.  Season with salt and eat with mayonnaise or ketchup.  No need to microwave.  I think I'll try the chipotle mayo.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 29, 2006)

I also double fry my chips/french fries.  First at about 160°C/325°F, then at 190°C/375°F.  The extra step helps attaining a proper crunch to the texture.  All this we discovered since we bought our fryer a few months ago, it definitely helps, as a proper temperature controlling is crucial for the potatoes to not soak up unwanted oils into their textures.

We like ours just with salt or, if we are in a real sinful mood, mayonnaise.  At the chippies in England I also enjoyed a splash of malt vinegar, but Cris hates that so haven't done that for a long time...


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 29, 2006)

for Fries I usualy buy the ready cut frozen types and put them in the deep fat fryer basket and lower them when the light goes out, a few secs later it comes on again, then after a while it goes back off and take them out.
for Chips I use Maris Piper potatoes mostly, the ones I grow are too nice to make chips with, sometimes I peel them sometimes not, but I blanche in the oil 1`st, then allow it to come back up to temp, then I finish them off until golden/brown, you`ll know they`re cooked just right because if you shake the basket they should make a rustling sound. dump them onto kitchen paper for a few secs and serve.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Dec 29, 2006)

Use Russets and double-fry!

1. Roughly peel, soak in water for 1hr, dry in some flour-sack towels, blanch in 325ºF oil until thoroughly cooked through then cool. *At this point you can set them aside for as long as you need, or even throw 'em in the freezer in bags*

2. Re-Fry in 375ºF oil until the exterior is a crisp golden brown.

Just about anything that is sweet or spicy or acidic or salty goes well on fries!


----------



## stinemates (Dec 29, 2006)

I do the exact same as Aurora. Blanch until moderately firm, let them settle, then refry.

Add some fresh garlic and basil (to heck with parsley!) and you've got yourself some delicious food!


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Dec 29, 2006)

Petaluma - I stayed there a couple nights when I was traveling around the country in 2004.  That is a great place to live being so close to so many things.  San Francisco, Napa/Sonoma, and all the other awesome places around there!  You're lucky to live in such a great central area that is just outside insanity, but close enough to grasp it every once in a while...


----------



## stinemates (Dec 29, 2006)

Nicholas Mosher said:
			
		

> Petaluma - I stayed there a couple nights when I was traveling around the country in 2004.  That is a great place to live being so close to so many things.  San Francisco, Napa/Sonoma, and all the other awesome places around there!  You're lucky to live in such a great central area that is just outside insanity, but close enough to grasp it every once in a while...



I am definitely lucky location wise, and it has played a good role in the type of food I enjoy and like to cook.

Next time your out here, I'd be happy to show you around!


----------

